# Laptop for CG artist Budget 1.5L max



## arora.prafull (Mar 1, 2021)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
₹1-1.5L

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

less than 3KG
*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
cpu,gpu and memory intense tasks

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
I would want this to last another/at least 10 years
so I'd keep a 32GB of ram and another slot free.
Rest, anything that gets best for the bucks, you guys be the judge.

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

As a content creator and a CG artist, I have tasks that are cpu and gpu intense. I am posting in the Laptop section because I need to travel with it. (explained further)
I currently have an almost 9-year-old PC which also I bought at around ₹1.5L. (thanks to Digit guide  ) Works great but now getting older..  The problem is in traveling with it. I have moved to 3 countries with my PC but only with ram, gpu and motherboard, rest I buy.

I am looking to upgrade it. The only suitable option that I could find is: (and my knowledge is limited on it)

HP Z2 Mini G4 Workstation

The reason for picking that over a laptop was that a pc lasts longer. As my current PC. but my knowledge can be limited over it.
Another reason is that I work with dual monitors so a laptop screen pretty much becomes of no use.
Although I could use a laptop's screen as my second monitor next time when I move, so one less thing to buy. But only if I could find one..  : (

I would love to get a suggestion from you all specialists if a laptop that is suitable for my requirements.

also, something that has literally no/least colorful lamps around it..

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2021)

Best CPU you could find under 2 lakh is R7 4800H, an 8c/16t CPU which outperforms i7 10750H easily in most tasks.

IMO get this:
HP Omen 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060/144 Hz) 15-en0037AX Gaming Laptop Rs.140347  Price in India - Buy HP Omen 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060/144 Hz) 15-en0037AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
It might have 2x8GB RAM, so you might have to spend on 2x16GB or 1x32GB DDR4 3200MHz. AMD laptops use 3200MHz RAM vs 2933MHz in Intel, so another slight advantage to AMD. RTX 2060 is a good GPU in general, not sure how GPU intensive your tasks are. The display is a 100% sRGB one, so good. It has another free M.2 NVMe slot but no HDD slot. You can add 2 ext monitors to it, via mini DP & HDMI, so can potentially use a 3 monitor setup.

Maybe get extended warranty from HP & ask about international warranty for peace of mind. I doubt it will last 10 years though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2021)

Wait for laptops with 5800H or 5900HX, better to buy it from USA, UAE or Malaysia.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Best CPU you could find under 2 lakh is R7 4800H, an 8c/16t CPU which outperforms i7 10750H easily in most tasks.
> 
> IMO get this:
> HP Omen 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060/144 Hz) 15-en0037AX Gaming Laptop Rs.140347  Price in India - Buy HP Omen 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060/144 Hz) 15-en0037AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> ...


thank you for suggestion. looks good. not being long lasting is a turn off. 
do you think HP Z2 Mini G4 Workstation is better choice ?


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for laptops with 5800H or 5900HX, better to buy it from USA, UAE or Malaysia.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


thanks. Anything specific from Italy/Europe?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2021)

arora.prafull said:


> thank you for suggestion. looks good. not being long lasting is a turn off.
> do you think HP Z2 Mini G4 Workstation is better choice ?


Specs & price?



arora.prafull said:


> thanks. Anything specific from Italy/Europe?


Ryzen 5000 laptops will be available in EU. IF you are going there, buy something there.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2021)

Operating systemWindows 10 Pro 64Internal Storage512 GB HP Z Turbo Drive PCIe® SSDInternal drive baysOne 2.5"
M.2 NVME 2280 SSDCompatible displaysAll HP Z Displays and HP DreamColor Displays are supported.GraphicsIntegratedGraphics (integrated)Intel® HD Graphics P630I/O Port locationSidePorts1 headphone/microphone combo
2 USB 3.0 (1 charging)I/O Port locationBackPorts1 DisplayPort™ 1.2
1 RJ-45
2 USB 3.0I/O Port locationAdditionalPorts1 USB 3.1 Type-C™ Gen 2Network interfaceIntegrated Intel® I219-LM PCIe® GbEExpansion slots1 M.2 PCIe 3 x1Network interface typeLANExternal I/O ports footnote number[14,22]Ports noteThe Intel® Core™ X-Series processor configurations only have one RJ45 port available. The serial port is optional.External I/O ports footnote number[9]KeyboardHP USB Business Slim KeyboardPointing deviceHP USB Optical MouseWeightStarting at 2.04 kgSecurity managementHP Keyed Cable Lock Kit
HP Client Security Suite Gen 4
HP Sure Start Gen 4
HP Sure RunSecurity management footnote number[9,26,28,29,30,31]SoftwareHP Client Security Software
HP PC Hardware Diagnostics UEFI
HP Performance Advisor
HP Remote Graphics Software (RGS) 7.1
HP Sure Recover
HP Manageability Integration Kit Gen2Software footnote number[15,16,27,32]Processor cache8 MB L3ChipsetIntel® C246Processor core4Processor familyIntel® Xeon® E5 processorProcessorIntel® Xeon® E-2104G vPro™ with Intel® HD Graphics P630 (3.2 GHz, 8 MB cache, 4 cores)Processor name footnote number[6]Processor noteConfigurations with the Xeon E-2124G, E-2126G, E-2136, E-2144G, 2174G and E-2176G offered on the Mini Performance model only.Number of processors1Memory16 GB DDR4-2666 ECC SDRAM (2 x 8 GB)Memory layout (slots & size)2 x 8 GBMemory Slots2 SODIMMStandard memory noteTransfer rates up to 2666 MT/s.Memory and storage16 GB memory
512 GB SSD storageMinimum dimensions (W x D x H)21.6 x 21.6 x 5.8 cmPower230 W external power adapter, up to 88% efficiency, active PFC


Cost: 
Rs. 1.45


omega44-xt said:


> Ryzen 5000 laptops will be available in EU. IF you are going there, buy something there.


Thanks I had a look on it and found this 
ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DT-BQ256T Laptop Black 39.6 cm (15.6 ") 1920 x 1080 Pixel AMD Ryzen 7 16 GB DDR4-SDRAM 1512 GB HDD + SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Wi-Fi 5 (802.11ac) Windows 10 Home

*www.amazon.it/ASUS-ASUSTEK-FX505DT...t=&hvlocphy=1008463&hvtargid=pla-864210308156




And 

Surface Laptop 3 - 15 ", Platinum (metal), AMD Ryzen 5 3580U, 8 GB, 256 GB
*www.microsoft.com/it-it/p/surface-laptop-3/8VFGGH1R94TM/0Q03?activetab=techspecs
*www.microsoft.com/it-it/p/surface-laptop-3/8VFGGH1R94TM/0Q03?activetab=techspecs





what do you think ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2021)

arora.prafull said:


> Intel® Xeon® E-2104G vPro™ with Intel® HD Graphics P630 (3.2 GHz, 8 MB cache, 4 cores)


That's a 4C/4T processor. I won't even pay more than 30k for that laptop.


arora.prafull said:


> Surface Laptop 3 - 15 ", Platinum (metal), AMD Ryzen 5 3580U, 8 GB, 256 GB


Overpriced.


arora.prafull said:


> Thanks I had a look on it and found this
> ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DT-BQ256T Laptop Black 39.6 cm (15.6 ") 1920 x 1080 Pixel AMD Ryzen 7 16 GB DDR4-SDRAM 1512 GB HDD + SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Wi-Fi 5 (802.11ac) Windows 10 Home


We ask you to wait for 5000 series and you link us to a 3000 series laptop


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's a 4C/4T processor. I won't even pay more than 30k for that laptop.


not sure what you mean. I might be missing some details. here, check this out:
*store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Offe...BnzeTgCpgsHVEuo7S90aAifHEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


SaiyanGoku said:


> We ask you to wait for 5000 series and you link us to a 3000 series laptop


these are the closest ones available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2021)

arora.prafull said:


> not sure what you mean. I might be missing some details. here, check this out:
> *store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Offe...BnzeTgCpgsHVEuo7S90aAifHEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Didn't know that was a mini pc. Don't buy crap in Euros.


arora.prafull said:


> these are the closest ones available.


Check with XMG or Schenker.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check with XMG or Schenker.


thanks for the suggestion. It confuses me, do you mean the processor part? it'd be helpful if you are more specific. is there any model number i can look for online? 
Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 2, 2021)

arora.prafull said:


> thanks for the suggestion. It confuses me, do you mean the processor part? it'd be helpful if you are more specific. is there any model number i can look for online?
> Thanks.


XMG & Schenker makes laptops, like HP, Lenovo, Dell but a bit different & are smaller brands. Do check them out if you will be living in EU. 

Regd. that mini PC you posted earlier, the Omen I suggested will outperform it in CPU & GPU easily. Asus TUF A15 doesn't have great thermal solution. Look at Lenovo Legion, HP Omen or Asus G15 with R5 5600H/R7 5800H CPU + RTX 3060/3070 in EU. Considering your usage, prefer a better CPU over GPU.

Surface is not a high performance laptop, avoid it. 

This is a great VFM choice for you, R7 4800H + 1660Ti (10% slower than 2060) + 144Hz:
*www.amazon.it/Lenovo-Legion-Comput...eywords=ryzen+7+laptop&qid=1614654128&sr=8-22

I'm not sure where else you can buy in Italy, but they should get Ryzen 5000 + RTX 30 series laptops before India & those will go out of stock ASAP.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> XMG & Schenker makes laptops, like HP, Lenovo, Dell but a bit different & are smaller brands. Do check them out if you will be living in EU.
> 
> Regd. that mini PC you posted earlier, the Omen I suggested will outperform it in CPU & GPU easily. Asus TUF A15 doesn't have great thermal solution. Look at Lenovo Legion, HP Omen or Asus G15 with R5 5600H/R7 5800H CPU + RTX 3060/3070 in EU. Considering your usage, prefer a better CPU over GPU.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much mate. I'll have a look into it.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Regd. that mini PC you posted earlier, the Omen I suggested will outperform it in CPU & GPU easily. Asus TUF A15 doesn't have great thermal solution. Look at Lenovo Legion, HP Omen or Asus G15 with R5 5600H/R7 5800H CPU + RTX 3060/3070 in EU. Considering your usage, prefer a better CPU over GPU.



Thanks mate. I looked into your recommendations, HP omen looks close.

Also, I found this:
*www.amazon.com/Monitor-Adjustable-Mounts，Single-Computer-Screens/dp/B07LFWPRG5
Looks like a very Jugaadu solution but works well.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 24, 2021)

Would you be able to increase your budget to 165k?
Asus strix scar 15 2021 is looking like a steal at that price.


----------



## arora.prafull (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi people, 
 Thank you all for your responses. 
 I have recently bought an Asus ROG G15 Zephyrus. Ryzen7 5800 + RTX3060
*www.nexths.it/Products/details/sku/GA503QM-HQ023T
 I am hoping to keep it in use for as long as possible. 

Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2021)

Congratulations! 
Post some pictures and gaming performance results.
How much did it cost?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2021)

arora.prafull said:


> Hi people,
> Thank you all for your responses.
> I have recently bought an Asus ROG G15 Zephyrus. Ryzen7 5800 + RTX3060
> *www.nexths.it/Products/details/sku/GA503QM-HQ023T
> ...


Congrats


----------



## arora.prafull (Jun 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Congratulations!
> Post some pictures and gaming performance results.
> How much did it cost?


Hi
I would love to post it, let me know if anything specific? I only know cinebench software for benchmarks.
and it costed 1.5 lakh (1699 euros to be exact)

but now funny enough there is another problem with storage.
I posted the question over here, please checkout if you're interested. 

*geek.digit.in/community/threads/looking-for-a-reliable-active-storage-solution.209897/


omega44-xt said:


> Congrats


Thanks mate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2021)

Ashwin2k said:


> I saw an asus laptop, the asus strix rog Strix g15 AAA edition which has a Ryzen 9 5900hx and an amd Radeon 6800M with 16gb ram and you need a 32gb stick which is upgradable and this laptop provides you with the upgrade path, also has 1tb ssd. These are the latest and best offerings from amd so your cpu and GPU intensive talks would be handled with ease. This is a gaming laptop though but these are powerful and right around your maximum weight category and it fits your budget barely.


Check OP's last post before posting. He had already bought a laptop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2021)

OP has already bought a laptop, we can lock this thread perhaps


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2021)

@Ashwin2k @Kritika Khurana

Why is it that whenever I see you guys in any thread the topic always involves Asus G15?

I am giving you guys a warning. If I see both of you trying to shill this laptop in any future post I will ban both of you.

Locking this thread.


----------

